# Chicken Wings with spicy duck sauce



## danpeikes (Jan 30, 2011)

12 Chicken Wings
1 Cup All Purpose Flour
1.5 Liters Vegetable Oil

Spicy Duck Sauce
1 Cup Duck Sauce
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flake

Split the two parts of the wings by cutting with a pairing knife at the joint.  Dust the wings with the flour.  Fill a pot or a tabletop deep fryer with the oil making sure not to over fill and heat to 400F.  Drop the wings in to the oil, no more than six pieces at a time.  Fry until brown, roughly five minutes per batch.

Spicy Duck Sauce
Mix the duck sauce, soy sauce, and red pepper flake.  Stir to combine.

Peikes' Cookbook: Chicken Wings with spicy duck sauce


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 1, 2011)

Try Thai sweet chilli sauce--sweet and hot.  I just used it on BBQ ribs--it was terrific.

(I spelled it 'chilli' because that is what it says on the bottle!)


----------

